

Why doesn’t Wired magazine practice what its editor preaches? - lukas
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/monetize/2009/05/21/free-be-ignored?page=0,1

======
martey
The link starts on page 2 of the article. A better link is
[http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/monetize/2009/05/21/free...](http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/monetize/2009/05/21/free-
be-ignored)

